

Symantec confirms theft of Norton Antivirus source code - Hrundi
http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/292432-report-symantec-confirms-theft-of-norton-antivirus-source-code

======
cs702
"Symantec has no reason to believe at this time that the security and
functionality of its products, or any customer information, were
compromised..."

Yeah, right. Some hackers managed to steal Symantec's source code, but the
company says nothing of importance was compromised. If you believe that I have
a bridge I'd like to sell you.

[EDIT: corrected poor grammar.]

~~~
s_henry_paulson
They didn't say "nothing of importance was compromised."

They said that the functionality of their products was not compromised... and
if their product is built well enough, this would be a true statement.

------
sleighboy
"So I'm taking it home to my workshop, my dear. I'll fix it up there, then
I'll bring it back here."

